# Looking for springform pan



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I am looking for a 12" springform pan that is 3" deep. Haven't been able to find it from my regular sources. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Bridge Kitchenware has a non stick 12 inches springform.

Coking.com  sells a more economical model.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Did you look at CK they have the most 3" deep pans I've seen? What do you need this for Anna? You know you can make most anything in a reg. pan, like cheesecakes, right?


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks Isa for the recommendation,

Wendy- I couldn't find one with 3" side in my CK catalog. Also, this is for a wedding cheesecake. I have tried getting smaller cheesecakes out of a regular pan without success. If you have a good method for this I would appreciate it. Springform is almost like a no risk guarantee for me.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Many ways to get it out of the pan. Use a parchment paper circle under your crust, prebake crust, add filling, bake, cool, refridgerate, invert to release.

No parchment. Same thing chill well over night, turn pan upside down and heat the bottom of the pan so the butter in the crust releases from the pan. I use a torch at work but at home you could use a hair drier for your heat. Even run the bottom of the pan over your burner on the stove. Just to warm, then upside down release.

No crust, chill well....freezing for a couple hours works. Invert and use heat to release from pan.


P.S. I always spray my pans well before baking cheesecakes. If it has a crust I don't spray until the crust is pre-baked, just before I fill with cheese mixture. Even when baked in springform....as the cake cools it won't stick to the sides of the pans (helps prevent cracking).
Depending on the cheesecake some fillings stick abit when you invert, just spray your wax paper to prevent that...


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I'll try it again- haven't attempted it in like 5 or 6 years. It would definitely help me out if I had more variety in pan sizes. Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ditto everybody, but if you buy pan, I switched from springform to removable bottom 10 yrs. ago. Will never go back.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I noticed it in the J.B. Prince catalog. 12" x 3" high spring form is $14.20 (but I'm not sure if it's still that price).

I'm sure they must be online but I don't see their site address in the catalog infront of me. I bet someone here can tell you it.

The phone is 212-683-3553


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think it is jbprince.com or something like that. A searchg= should get it. You can but right on line now, I just bought a funnel with CC.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

http://www.jbprince.com/


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

there is a company called j.b.prince can't remember where they are but i am sure they are online.they migh be able to help you


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

we have a new store in town called Sur la Table- very cool- all kinds of bakeware among anything else one could want-

they had a 12" springform by Kaiser Bakeform i know they have a website kaiserbakeware.com - i think you can order from them directly


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Anna,
Have you tried Parrish's ?
800.736.8443

I'm looking in the catalog.....
They have removable bottomed cheesecake pans.
In sizes up to 3" to 3 1/2"
They are the Magic Line Bakeware.

And, like everyone else. JB Prince.
800.473.0577
Spring Form Baking pans -3" 
6"- M280-6
8"- M280-8
9"- M280-9
10"- M280-10
12"- M280-12


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks, everyone, for your input. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner- life got in the way.


----------

